# Graveyard Talisman



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Note: This is a repost of an old tutorial whose links to pictures were broken with the software update at HF.

A Graveyard Talisman prop for a tree out in your graveyard. WHY would you want a Graveyard Talisman prop for a tree in your yard, you ask? Because it’s mysterious, cryptic, supernatural and just the type of questioning you want people to have as they enter your haunt. It’s a neat way to put them off-balance and a little apprehensive as they wonder what other weirdness is in store for them. The best part: a quick and easy build that adds a creepy, supernatural vibe - kind of like the Blair Witch tree decorations. Was inspired to make this after watching the video game, Darksiders.











Please watch the video to see how it's made:








Materials Needed:
Plywood
Chains
Ropes
Jump rings or hanger wire
Eye hooks
Drylok
Silver paint
Raw sienna paint
Black paint

Tools Needed:
Jig saw
Band saw
Drill
1/2" drill bit
1/8" drill bit
Pliers
Paint brushes










Design Talisman: Sketch out your design on a piece of paper or use my design. Transfer it using a Sharpie onto plywood

Cut out: Cut out using the jig saw and band saw. Drill out a 1/2" hole using the drill to give you room to insert your jig saw into the interior sections of the talisman. Hold onto those cut out pieces so you have additional do-dads to hang into your tree alongside the talisman.











Drylok: Paint all areas with Drylok to help weatherize and add 'grit' to the pieces. Plus - you just knew that I would have to use Drylok somewhere in this tutorial.... heheh










Paint Silver: Painting it in silver immediately makes the plywood look like metal.










Drybrush Rust: Drybrush the pieces with raw sienna to make the metal 'rusty'.










Drybrush Depth and Age: Drybrush again but with black to deepen and age the talisman.










Attach Eye hooks: Attach three eye hooks to the bottom of the talisman. Place one at the center and at each end using a 1/8" drill bit and pliers.










Attach Mobile Parts: Use jump rings and sections of chains to attach the mobile parts to the talisman. If you don't have jump rings you could make your own using hanger wire bent into a circle.

Attach Hanging Ropes/Chains: Use different hanging ropes and chains to the top of the pieces so they have a random/savage look to how they were hung by the mysterious people who placed these items in the tree. Not that normal-looking housewifey lady who actually put it up there.










Place in your tree and you are done.


----------

